# Sänger spirit MP1 Heavy Feeder...



## anfänger2008 (27. August 2008)

... das ist doch der Nachfolger von der Spirit one oder???

Hat schon jemand irgendwelche Erfahrungen mit der Rute?

Wenn ja schreibt bitte.

Danke schon mal^^

lg Anfänger


----------



## anfänger2008 (3. September 2008)

*AW: Sänger spirit MP1 Heavy Feeder...*

bitte Leute, ich brauche dringend euren Rat!!!


Ich kann im sonstigen Inet keine Beiträge dazu finden...

LG


----------



## fisherb00n (3. September 2008)

*AW: Sänger spirit MP1 Heavy Feeder...*

Hi,
also ich habe grade danach gegoogelt...ich kann aber die ganzen Schriftzeichen nicht :q

Die Rute kenn ich selber nicht, habe nur mitgekriegt, dass die unter 50 € kostet...
Willst du dir die kaufen oder hast du die schon?
Wenn du die nie in der Hand hattest und bestellen willst lass es lieber...

Eine Rute kauft man erst, wenn man sie in der Hand hatte (Gewicht, Balance, Aktion...)
Ich habe mir einmal eine Rute bestellt...nie wieder, den Picker nehm ich nur noch am Forellenpuff


----------



## toller-hecht14 (3. September 2008)

*AW: Sänger spirit MP1 Heavy Feeder...*

das is der vorgänger der spirit one...
ich selber fische die spirit one...die spirit mp1 war mit etwas zu "wabbelig"


----------



## anfänger2008 (16. September 2008)

*AW: Sänger spirit MP1 Heavy Feeder...*

Achso, danke


----------



## kingandre88 (16. September 2008)

*AW: Sänger spirit MP1 Heavy Feeder...*

Der Vorgänger der Spirit One war die Spirit,die MP1 ist ein Nachfolgemodell der Spirit One,die nicht mehr produziert wird!!!#h


----------



## WarnowSun (16. September 2008)

*AW: Sänger spirit MP1 Heavy Feeder...*

Hallo, ich habe die Sänger Heavy Feeder  3,30m 

Die Rute ist bei jedem Ansitz dabei zwar kann es mal etwas eng mit dem auswerfen werden ansonsten habe ich keinerlei Probleme mit dieser Rute. Hatte diese bei Askari gekauft gehabt für 32,95 €

Ob nun One oder MP1  ich fidne die reihe der Sänger Ruten allesamt empfehlenswert


----------



## michi887 (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sänger spirit MP1 Heavy Feeder...*

Hallo, 
das Thema ist zwar jetzt schon älter, die Rute deshalb auch;-) Aber hat jetzt schon wer von euch erfahrungen sammeln können mit der Sänger Spirit MP1 Heavy Feeder?? 
Ich bin am überlegen ob ich mir die 3,90m-Version mit 180g Wurfgewicht zulegen soll... Ist sie immer noch empfehlenswert und kann die Rute mit einer Preisklasse von 100-150 Euro mithalten?? 
Sie ist beim Askari im Angebot für 39,95 Euro, mit Sperrgutzuschlag und Versand dann bei 54€.
Und was mich am meisten interessiert, wie ist die Aktion der Feeder, weil "wabbelig" wie oben schon genannt gefällt mir jetzt nicht so, ich möchte lieber eine steifere, schnelle Aktion... 
Um weitere Infos bin ich sehr dankbar!! 
Schönen Gruß
Michael


----------



## Fischfinger (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sänger spirit MP1 Heavy Feeder...*

Moin,
ich habe mir zwei von den Stöcken für´s  Aalangeln im Nord-Ostsee-Kanal zugelegt und bin sehr zu frieden. Da ich aber keine weiteren Feederruten besitze/besaß, habe ich auch keine Vergleichsmöglichkeiten. Wabbelig kommen sie mir aber nicht vor - sind aber auch nicht so hart wie Karpfenruten mit vergleichbarem WG. Aus meiner Sicht bei 39,95 € eine klare Kaufempfehlung #6. Ich werde mir vermutlich noch ne dritte ordern. (Allerdings war die Lieferzeit ziemlich lange bei Askari - gab wohl Lieferschwierigkeiten #c.)


----------



## michi887 (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sänger spirit MP1 Heavy Feeder...*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort! 
Mit einer langen Lieferzeit kann ich leben, würd sie mir eh zum Geburtstag schenken lassen:q 
Stimmt schon, für den Preis ist nicht viel kaputt. Wollte halt eine "gute", weil meine jetztige ist eher ein schwerer schwabbelstock und damit der Anhieb sitzt muss man richtig durchziehen und kraft aufwenden... War dafür billig 
Meine örtlichen Fachhändler haben diese Rute leider nicht, damit ich sie selbst mal in die Hand nehmen könnte. 
Und wenn ich ehrlich bin, macht mir nur der günstige Preis angst, dass die Rute nicht so gut wie die teueren Modelle sein könnte.. Aber von der Artikelbeschreibung und den technischen Daten glaube ich, dass die Rute genau sowas ist wie ich im Moment suche!


----------



## Wallerschreck (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sänger spirit MP1 Heavy Feeder...*

Die Spirit ist aber auch "ein schwerer schwabbelstock" nichtsdestotrotz aber eine gute Rute...ich fische meine Spirit schon seit Jahren und habe da drauf schon zahlreiche Karpfen (bis 25Pfund) Waller(unter 1m)  und Aale gefangen. Den niedrigen Preis merkt man halt an dem schweren Blank und ungünstigen Hebelarm im Drill. Ein großer Fisch ist an der Rute wirklich anstrengend aber:
Aussteiger gibts kaum, die Bisserkennung ist klasse und darauf kommts ja im Endeffekt an.


----------



## haenschen (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sänger spirit MP1 Heavy Feeder...*

n kumpel von mir hat die MP1 und ist voll damit zufrieden. 
mfg


----------



## michi887 (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sänger spirit MP1 Heavy Feeder...*

Ok danke!
Das mit "schweres schwabbelstöckchen" gefällt mir jetzt nicht so, aber sie ist mit 340g bei 3,90m immerhin um 155g leichter als meine jetztige und dabei um 30cm länger;-) 
Kommt drauf an wie man "schwer" definiert^^


----------



## michi887 (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sänger spirit MP1 Heavy Feeder...*

So, hat sich erledigt. Habe mich jetzt doch nicht für die MP1 entschieden
War so eben bei einem weiteren Tackledealer in der näheren Umgebung und habe sein komplettes Feederrutensortiment in der Hand gehabt. 
Gekauft habe ich mir jetzt die Daiwa Big River Heavy Feeder mit 3,90m und 180g WG, die liegt super in der Hand, das vordere drittel ist unter zug sensibel, aber in den hinteren zwei drittel hat sie voll power! 
Ist mir viel lieber wenn ich eine Rute in die Hand nehmen kann, und ausgiebig testen, nur übers Internet aussuchen mag ich nicht so, da habe ich mich schon mal "verkauft" ...


----------



## dbmeinhard (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sänger spirit MP1 Heavy Feeder...*

Hallo Board!

Mein erster Eintrag und direkt eine Frage:

Habe eine Sänger Spirit MP1 frisch vom Askari und folgendes Problem:

Die Steckverbindungen gehen sehr schwerfällig und lassen sich entsprechend schwer wieder lösen.

Ausserdem scheint die erste Steckverbindung nicht wiklich zu passen, weil noch fast 2 cm zwischen den beiden Rutenteilen vom Zapfen zu sehen ist...

Also: Ist das "normal" dass es einen Abstand dort gibt oder müssen die beiden Teile bis zum Anschlag aneinander passen?

Kann man irgendwas daran machen oder ist ein Umtausch sinnvoll?

Danke schonmal!


----------



## michi887 (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sänger spirit MP1 Heavy Feeder...*

Also dass man den Zapfen noch sieht muss so sein! Wenn die Teile heute bis zum Anschlag aneinander passen würden, dann leiert alles mit der Zeit aus und die Steckverbindung würde nicht mehr halten... 
Bei 2cm würde ich sagen das gehört so, im laufe der Jahre geht die Verbindung etwas zusammen. 
Ich kenne diese Rute leider nicht, aber dass die Steckverbindung schwerfällig geht würde ich auch als "normal" betrachten.. Dann hält sie wenigstens
Zum Lösen hilft meist etwas hin- und her zu drehen während dem Auseinanderziehen. 

Vielleicht hat wer die Rute und kann schreiben wie es bei seiner aussieht und ob sich ein Umtausch lohnt, aber ich würde es lassen


----------



## dbmeinhard (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sänger spirit MP1 Heavy Feeder...*

danke für die antwort! hatte sowas ähnliches auch in nem anderen thread gelesen.

hab die rute dann auch noch ausprobiert und alles ist gut  nur ein bisschen schwer ist sie schon, vor allem gegen die strömung...


----------

